# Spare Keys For Travel Trailer



## Fletch

Hi fellow Outbackers.
Quick question about spare keys. Can you get extra copies made at other stores other than Camping World? Im looking for something closer to my home other than driving 40 miles. We had a spare set made at Camping World when we picked the trailer up after purchase and we got home and I then tried to use the keys and the key to the trailer entry door doesn't fit? The spare door works? So I was using it to load the trailer for our first trip and went to get the keys this morning and now I cant find them







So now im in a pinch and could use some suggestions . I have some hardware stores real close but not sure if they can make these? Any hlep please.Would like to have more than one entry key when camping.
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Matt,
Find your keys!!! If you know the number stamped on the key, Keystone could probably get you a new one. I know for a fact the locks are very easy to pick. An RV repair person or locksmith can help you with that. Once you find your keys, spend $5 for a magnetic key holder and hide one on your TT. It will save you from a repeating this problem.
Good luck







,
Brian


----------



## advancedtel

Fletch said:


> Hi fellow Outbackers.
> Quick question about spare keys. Can you get extra copies made at other stores other than Camping World? Im looking for something closer to my home other than driving 40 miles. We had a spare set made at Camping World when we picked the trailer up after purchase and we got home and I then tried to use the keys and the key to the trailer entry door doesn't fit? The spare door works? So I was using it to load the trailer for our first trip and went to get the keys this morning and now I cant find them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now im in a pinch and could use some suggestions . I have some hardware stores real close but not sure if they can make these? Any hlep please.Would like to have more than one entry key when camping.
> Thanks
> Matt


I have had keys made for my camper. The hardware stores and normal retail locations will not have a blank to your Outback key. I had to go to a lock and key shop and they had some blanks. I went ahead and had them make four or five of them. My dealer wanted $10 each key for extra keys. The ones from the key shop were 79 cents each. Imagine that.


----------



## Empty_Nesters

How many keys came with your Outbacks? Mine came with 3 for each door and 3 for the outside access panels.

Marty


----------



## advancedtel

Empty_Nesters said:


> How many keys came with your Outbacks? Mine came with 3 for each door and 3 for the outside access panels.
> 
> Marty


Mine came with two door keys and two stroage keys


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Here's a link to a previous posting on locksmiths and Outback keys.

Ed


----------



## Fletch

advancedtel said:


> Hi fellow Outbackers.
> Quick question about spare keys. Can you get extra copies made at other stores other than Camping World? Im looking for something closer to my home other than driving 40 miles. We had a spare set made at Camping World when we picked the trailer up after purchase and we got home and I then tried to use the keys and the key to the trailer entry door doesn't fit? The spare door works? So I was using it to load the trailer for our first trip and went to get the keys this morning and now I cant find them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now im in a pinch and could use some suggestions . I have some hardware stores real close but not sure if they can make these? Any hlep please.Would like to have more than one entry key when camping.
> Thanks
> Matt


I have had keys made for my camper. The hardware stores and normal retail locations will not have a blank to your Outback key. I had to go to a lock and key shop and they had some blanks. I went ahead and had them make four or five of them. My dealer wanted $10 each key for extra keys. The ones from the key shop were 79 cents each. Imagine that.








[/quote]

It was a 2006 26rs used and only came with one set? The set I lost was a copy set and they made the entry key wrong.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Fletch said:


> It was a 2006 26rs used and only came with one set? The set I lost was a copy set and they made the entry key wrong.


Go to a locksmith (not a hardware store) that understands FIC keys, give them the key number (from the lockset) and they can cut you a key. We've had extremely bad luck with duplicate _trailer _keys cut by anybody but an experience locksmith.

Ed


----------



## wolfwood

*Suggestion*. Once you have the keys (and spares) made, go to Lowes & spend a bit more on a combination key safe. Its an easy install to the camper tongue and an inexpensive piece of security Put a spare SET of camper keys in there, along with your house & car keys too, if you want. You may misplace the originals, but you'll always have those spares (and if you ever _do _use those spares...don't forget to replace them for next time. Oh yeah. There's _always _a "next time"







)


----------



## daslobo777

wolfwood said:


> *Suggestion*. Once you have the keys (and spares) made, go to Lowes & spend a bit more on a combination key safe. Its an easy install to the camper tongue and an inexpensive piece of security Put a spare SET of camper keys in there, along with your house & car keys too, if you want. You may misplace the originals, but you'll always have those spares (and if you ever _do _use those spares...don't forget to replace them for next time. Oh yeah. There's _always _a "next time"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That is a great idea, thanks for the tip.
cristy


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Key blanks are ILCO 1617 or MFI 1


----------

